# my new Logan and a silly question



## Eliotmay (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got this Logan 1820 ,as I was fiddling with it  I hold the red lever out and it locked the spindle  . how do I reverse that process it seems to be stuck ..I would think simply pushing it in what do but it doesn't seem to want to go what am I missing here . 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## autonoz (Feb 2, 2013)

There is a spring loaded lock that comes out when you pull the rod out to keep it from going back in. It is on the rod itself and hits the side of the gear box. you have to push it in and then the rod will be able to be pushed in as well.


----------



## Eliotmay (Feb 2, 2013)

thank you it was on the underneath side of the rod completely invisible from my view .I think these machines are way way smarter than I am .thank you for answering my question I hope it wasn't a burden being such a newbie that I am .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## autonoz (Feb 2, 2013)

Eliotmay said:


> thank you it was on the underneath side of the rod completely invisible from my view .I think these machines are way way smarter than I am .thank you for answering my question I hope it wasn't a burden being such a newbie that I am .
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



I am a newbie as well, and the only reason I new what the problem was, I just purchased a Logan 1922 and have been tearing it apart to restore it. Good thing you asked, because it appears most try to force it in and ruin the spring stop. Oh, and by the way, nice looking lathe.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 2, 2013)

lathe-list : Logan Lathe Users Group

Join the Yahoo Logan lathe group if you have not done so.


----------



## Eliotmay (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks it's a beautiful machine and I can't wait to learn how to use it . I'm sure I will have lots of silly questions if I can't find my answers in the search  engine .
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 2, 2013)

Just FYI - when you pull that knob out it engages the back gear.  That is used when slower turning speeds and a little more torque are required.  Be careful when in back gear as it's easy to break a tooth on the bull gear.

Steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 2, 2013)

When that pin is pulled there is another pin you need  to pull in your spindle housing


----------



## Eliotmay (Feb 3, 2013)

So to go real slow I engage the back gear and what do I do with the bull? Does that have to be disengaged?


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2013)

You have it right, for slow speeds for knurling, cutting threads, etc,  first open the headstock cover and rotate the spindle to locate the bull gear pin. Once you find it, pull it out as far as you can, then engage the back gears by pulling out on the knob.   The reason for pulling the bull pin first is because if you engage the back gears first, you will not be able to rotate the spindle to access the pin.

Going back to the higher speeds is just the opposite, disengage the back gears with the knob, then push the bull pin in while rotating the spindle pulley and holding the bull gear still. The pin will pop in once one of the two drive holes lines up with the bull pin.

ON EDIT:  By the way, there is no such thing as a silly or stupid question, except for the ones that you don't ask!


----------



## Eliotmay (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for that terry! Stay warm up there!


----------

